# Broadhead Preference?



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been shopping around and talking to various people about which broadheads people like to shoot. I am just curious what everyone likes to use so I can more refine my shopping list. Thanks guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i love the muzzy mx-3 in a 100gr. they are taught broad heads. i have hit rocks and they are still in good shape to hunt with.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I like slick trick. Giving the viper tricks a try this year. G5 Montecs have done well for me as well. There are a lot of reliable broadheads out there these days. It's all about finding the one that flies best out of your setup. If possible, stop by Wilde Arrow in Centerville. They have a broadhead test program that might be helpful.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Archer11, what does the broadhead test program entail, if you are familiar with it?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Slick Trick!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I haven't used it myself but they just started it a month or two ago. From what I understand you pay 10 bucks and get to test any of the broadheads they have in the store. If you end up buying broadheads from them, all or some of that fee goes towards a pack of broadheads. I'm not exactly sure on all the details and my info could be wrong but you get the gist.


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

It costs $20 and you can shoot all the different broadheads that they have in store to see which head flies best out of your setup, then $10 of that $20 goes towards the package of broadheads you decide buy.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds like a decent deal. Thanks guys


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Snuffer. There is no substitute... 



Yes, that's an elks humerus after a double lung passthrough with a 55 pound recurve. 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Snuffer. There is no substitute...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's an elks humerus after a double lung passthrough with a 55 pound recurve. 8)


I'm a Zwicky guy but Rathaar had his head on when he brought those heads out.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tex, How is the durability with those snuffers?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Tex, How is the durability with those snuffers?


Well my friend, I'll just refer you to the second picture in my last post. That is an elks humerus. That's the bone that hooks on to the bottom of the scapula and goes to the elbow joint. I shot through a spike elk, hit that bone and shattered it. The head is still perfectly intact. I could take that head out, sharpen it back up, and go kill something else with it. Show me an expandable head , or any replacement blade style head that can say that. I have several heads I've shot more than one critter with.

Yeah, they're durable.;-)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

_** SNUFFER DISCLAIMER **_

If you shoot a high speed compound with carbon arrows that weigh less than 400 grains fletched with 2 inch plastic vanes, the snuffer will not work for you. To get these heads to fly you need to shoot a man arrow that weighs at least 500 grains and has some fletching on the back with some helical twist.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I shoot wac'ems. Utah made and a solid head that fly well.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was a big fan of the Montec G5's because I could just re-sharpen and re-use them. That was until I shot a deer, the arrow did a complete pass through and landed in some rocks which the bent cutting edge and broke off the tip. Wow, that was neat. Now I have an unusable $10 broadhead. I then went to the Slick Trick Razor Trick (cause I prefer cut on contact heads). The last deer I shot with them entered right smack on the hind leg (bedded buck, quartering away) and angled all the way up into his lungs. The broadhead shattered his bone and only bent the blades. So, I still have a busted up broadhead. BUT, the key here is that I can remove the broken up blades and put in a new blade and they are good to go. so now I have a used, and reuseable $10 broadhead. 
Oh, and by the way, they fly great out of my set up at 310fps.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Another vote for Slick Tricks and a vote for T3s as well.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

if you are going to get a larger profile head like a montec or snuffer...get the snuffer or the vpa version...these two brands are both machined steel and much tougher than the montec. Sharpness out of the box is a huge factor in my opinion and therefore I would direct you to the NAP thunderhead razor, slick trick, NAP spitfire, or NAP killzone. You're gonna be hard pressed to find sharper broadheads. The blade retention technology for the NAP mechanicals is pretty gosh darn reliable and they penetrate nicely. Tex is right about the snuffer style heads...I broadhead tune my bow with a snuffer style head and then screw on a spitfire and go hunting, but I also shoot a 450gr arrow out of a "CMASD"


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Wac'em exit are great heads. I would give them a serious look.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wac'em and Slick Trick. Both shoot exceptionally well.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

G5 Striker


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

G5 or wac em


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I shoot the Slick Trick standards. Nice little broadhead and very accurate. I killed an aspen and a rock with these heads last year and they performed nicely. I didn't take the time to dig the head out of the tree, but I'm still shooting the one I killed the rock with. 

I have personally witnessed a kill with the EPEK. It is also a pretty impressive head.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used thunderhead 100, muzzy 100, grim reapers, and most recently G5 montecs. They have all done great when placed in the lungs. The most important thing is having a well tuned bow which helps deliver perfect shot placement. Shooting sharp broadheads is also critical. Lots of great choices out there. Good luck!


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. Much appreciated


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Muzzy MX-3 100 grn. for me


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I like and have been extremely sucessful with crimson talon


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

G5, T3 and now Rage 2 blade. All 3 have been successful on deer and elk with proper shot placement.:mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey fowlmouth, is that a horse? :deadhorser a llama:llama: jk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Hey fowlmouth, is that a horse? :deadhorser a llama:llama: jk


No, it was just a very slow elk.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking back thru the book of death, I have killed 19 deer with a 125 Razorback 4 , 4 with Wasp 4 blades, 2 with a Bear Super Razor-head, 2 with an Epic, 1 with a snuffer, and 26 with a Thunderhead 100. 

Hard to beat a Thunderhead if you rig will shoot them well.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am shooting Wac'em XL2 heads this year in Idaho, and T3 or Ulmer Edge in Wyo and Utah... something new every hunt.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot EPEKs exclusively..Every animal I have hit with it since 2008 has died within 40 yards.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> _** SNUFFER DISCLAIMER **_
> 
> If you shoot a high speed compound with carbon arrows that weigh less than 400 grains fletched with 2 inch plastic vanes, the snuffer will not work for you. To get these heads to fly you need to shoot a man arrow that weighs at least 500 grains and has some fletching on the back with some helical twist.


In other words, pay $1,500 bucks for the fastest bow known to man and then to be considered a "Man" you need to shoot a super heavy arrow with a Parachute hooked to the end in order to slow the arrow to a speed that a fixed blade will fly true. :mrgreen:
Tex O Bobber loves the snuffer because he is shooting a beautiful recurve with real turkey feather fletchings and gorgeous hand made crests. Those types of heads work great for those types of bows. If you are not "Man" enough to shoot a stick bow and have settled for the super fast bows with 2" veins, you are going to struggle shooting any high profile head.........I think that is what Tex was trying to say. haha


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Abowyer 175 grain Brown Bear single bevel heads.


----------

